# [error] [client 127.0.0.1] client denied by server configuration:



## weltz (4. Nov. 2011)

Hallo

habe ISPConfig installiert, es läuft alles wunderbar !

Bekomme jedoch alle 5 Minuten eine Fehlermeldung im apache2/error.log

[error] [client 127.0.0.1] client denied by server configuration: /var/www/conf

Es werden alle Clients aufgelistet, so dass bei 10 Clients 10x diese Fehlermeldung darsteht inclusive /var/www/conf und /var/www/clients

[error] [client 127.0.0.1] client denied by server configuration: /var/www/example.com

[error] [client 127.0.0.1] client denied by server configuration: /var/www/test.de

usw.

OS: Debian 6

Kann mir da jemand helfen?

Vielen Dank !!


----------



## Till (4. Nov. 2011)

Hast Du bei Dir veilleicht den apache default vhost deaktiviert?


----------



## weltz (4. Nov. 2011)

Nein, default ist aktiviert mit folgendem Code:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
        ServerAdmin [EMAIL="webmaster@localhost"]webmaster@localhost[/EMAIL]
        DocumentRoot /var/www
        <Directory />
                Options FollowSymLinks
                AllowOverride None
        </Directory>
        <Directory /var/www/>
                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
                AllowOverride All
                Order allow,deny
                allow from all
        </Directory>
        ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
        <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
                AllowOverride None
                Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
                Order allow,deny
                Allow from all
        </Directory>
        ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log
        # Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
        # alert, emerg.
        LogLevel warn
        CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/access.log combined
    Alias /doc/ "/usr/share/doc/"
    <Directory "/usr/share/doc/">
        Options Indexes MultiViews FollowSymLinks
        AllowOverride None
        Order deny,allow
        Deny from all
        Allow from 127.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 ::1/128
    </Directory>
</VirtualHost>
```


----------



## Viperdriver2000 (28. Dez. 2013)

ich weiß ist schon etwas älter, aber ich habe gerade das selbe Problem.

cat /etc/apache2/sites-available/default

```
<VirtualHost *:80>
        ServerAdmin webmaster@localhost

        DocumentRoot /var/www
        <Directory />
                Options FollowSymLinks
                AllowOverride None
        </Directory>
        <Directory /var/www/>
                Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews
                AllowOverride None
                Order allow,deny
                allow from all
        </Directory>

        ScriptAlias /cgi-bin/ /usr/lib/cgi-bin/
        <Directory "/usr/lib/cgi-bin">
                AllowOverride None
                Options +ExecCGI -MultiViews +SymLinksIfOwnerMatch
                Order allow,deny
                Allow from all
        </Directory>

        ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/error.log

        # Possible values include: debug, info, notice, warn, error, crit,
        # alert, emerg.
        LogLevel warn

        CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/access.log combined
</VirtualHost>
```
@weltz
Wie hast du das "Problem" gelöst?

danke & gruß


----------

